# emailadressmissbrauch?



## Plattenputzer (9 September 2008)

Seltsam, seltsam....
Ich hatte heute zwei Auftragsbestätigungen von Onlineshops (Ein Elektroherd und ne Edelmarkenjacke, beide angeblich von shops bekannter Versandhäuser) im emailfach und wundere mich. Mein Vorname, Nachname und die emailadresse stimmen, die Adresse ist in ner Großstadt in einem anderen Bundesland und bei beiden mails identisch.
Ich habe nicht vor, auf die beiden mails zu antworten, werde aber, noch mehr als bisher schon, meine Kontoauszüge auf Lastschriften, die nicht korrekt sind, überprüfen.
Was ist eure Einschätzung? Ein böser Bube, der versucht, mit fremden Daten Onlineshops aufs Kreuz zú legen, oder eher eine Art Phishingtechnik, bei der Leute, die zurückmailen und eventuell noch ihre richtigen Daten angeben, abgezogen werden sollen?

Zur ersten These noch:
Mir ist nicht klar, wie bei "Bezahlung per Nachname" ein Betrugsversuch klappen soll.


----------



## wahlhesse (9 September 2008)

*AW: emailadressmissbrauch?*

Hallo,

ich würde auf jeden Fall die Versandhäuser informieren. Das erspart später grösseren Ärger. Auch wenn man selbst nicht der Verursacher ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Plattenputzer (9 September 2008)

*AW: emailadressmissbrauch?*

Genau das habe ich eigentlich nicht vorgehabt, aber auf deinen Rat hin jetzt gerade doch die homepage eines der Versandhäuser besucht, um denen ein kurzes email zu schreiben, da die Hotline mit 14 cent pro Minute bezahlt werden will.
Nachdem aber beim Kontaktformular die vollständige Adresse Pflichtfelder sind, habe ich endgültig Abstand genommen.
Warum sollte ich der Qualle freiwillig Daten von mir geben?

Im Augenblick bin ich auf dem Standpunkt, dass gar nicht reagieren die angemessenste Reaktion ist. Sollte doch bei mir was abgebucht werden, storniere ich die Lastschrift, falls Briefe kommen, ist immer noch Zeit zu reagieren.

Wobei die Bestell- und die Lieferadresse, die beide Versandhäuser haben, irgendwo anders sind. Die Chance, mit Briefen belästigt zu werden ist also gering.
Ich will vermeiden, von den Versandhäusern mit Mahnungen und ähnlichen Quatsch überzogen zu werden, da ich mit den Bestellungen nun mal gar nichts zu tun habe.


----------



## katzenjens (9 September 2008)

*AW: emailadressmissbrauch?*

Tja,

ist halt Interessenabwägung. Muss man überlegen, ob man ein paar Euro investiert oder dass später doch ermittelnde Behörden erstmal bei Dir anklopfen. :-? Exakt sowas ist einem Bekannten von mir passiert.

Wenn mir sowas passieren würde, wäre ich bereit, die 1-2 Euro in die Hotline investieren. Wobei ich es natürlich dreist finde, dass alle Anrufe zu Kaufhäusern über 01805- und Callcenter abgewickelt werden. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Flegel (14 September 2008)

*AW: emailadressmissbrauch?*

Hallo
Ich habe bei Amazon was bestellt und jetzt bekomm jede Stunde von einer Firma namens ORGANICE4U eine E-Mail, dass ich meine Adressdaten überprüfen soll und wenn nötig soll ich sie ändern. Die Daten sind auch fast richtig bis auf einen Fehler beim Wohnort. Bei Amazon habe ich es aber richtig eingetragen und den Schreibfehler habe nur einmal gesehen. Und zwar als ich eine Rechnung
von Megadownloads bekam. Ich habe schon öfters bei Amazon was bestellt, aber noch nie solche E-Mails bekommen. Unter Google habe ich über die Firma zwar was gefunden, aber die ist mir trotzdem irgendwie suspekt.
Weiß vielleicht jemand, ob die seriös sind?

LG Flegel


----------



## Franziska (14 September 2008)

*AW: emailadressmissbrauch?*



Flegel schrieb:


> jetzt bekomm jede Stunde von einer Firma namens ORGANICE4U eine E-Mail, dass ich meine Adressdaten überprüfen soll und wenn nötig soll ich sie ändern.


Fällt unter "Datenschutz & Datensicherheit"


> Wir moechten Ihnen ausserdem mitteilen, dass Amazon.de  ORGANICE4U AG (123WARENHAUS) Informationen ueber Ihre Transaktionen zu deren Produkten (wie zum Beispiel Ihren Namen, Ihre Adresse, gekaufte Produkte und Hoehe von Transaktionen) mitteilt, und dass diese Informationen den Richtlinien zum Datenschutz von ORGANICE4U AG (123WARENHAUS) unterliegen.


Amazon.de Datenschutz & Sicherheit: 123warenhaus


----------



## Flegel (14 September 2008)

*AW: emailadressmissbrauch?*

Danke. Da bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## JennyMcLane (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: emailadressmissbrauch?*

Oft kann man ja auch nicht die "teureren Nummern" anrufen. Wir haben daheim eine Mehrwertnummernsperre. Stammt immer noch aus den Modemzeiten.

Kannst du nicht den Versandhäusern eine Mail schicken. Wenn es seriöse Versandhäuser sind, einfach mailen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Dezember 2009)

*AW: emailadressmissbrauch?*



Flegel schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe bei Amazon was bestellt und jetzt bekomm jede Stunde von einer Firma namens ORGANICE4U eine E-Mail, dass ich meine Adressdaten überprüfen soll und wenn nötig soll ich sie ändern. Die Daten sind auch fast richtig bis auf einen Fehler beim Wohnort. Bei Amazon habe ich es aber richtig eingetragen und den Schreibfehler habe nur einmal gesehen. Und zwar als ich eine Rechnung
> von Megadownloads bekam. Ich habe schon öfters bei Amazon was bestellt, aber noch nie solche E-Mails bekommen. Unter Google habe ich über die Firma zwar was gefunden, aber die ist mir trotzdem irgendwie suspekt.
> Weiß vielleicht jemand, ob die seriös sind?
> ...



Es handelte sich damals um einen Computerfehler der Fa. Organice4u AG . Ein Phishingansatz sollte das natürlich nicht sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: emailadressmissbrauch?*

ist das nicht auch eine Abzocke????
Die hatten einen free Download....wollte ich runterladen....dabei stand anmelden
als ich mich anmeldete sollte ich meine Bankdaten auch bekanntgeben...welches ich aus bestimmten Gründen nicht will....also habe ich abgebrochen....nicht wirklich bestellt..oder so...



> 12-Monatszugang für My-Downloads.de - 96,00 EUR


----------



## webwatcher (18 Dezember 2009)

*AW: emailadressmissbrauch?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ist das nicht auch eine Abzocke????
> Die hatten einen free Download....wollte ich runterladen....dabei stand anmelden
> als ich mich anmeldete sollte ich meine Bankdaten auch bekanntgeben...welches ich aus bestimmten Gründen nicht will....also habe ich abgebrochen....nicht wirklich bestellt..oder so...


Das Thema My-Downloads.de wird hier behandelt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...s-de-und-my-download-de-auf-besucherfang.html

 Bitte anmelden und  dort unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen posten 
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Nutzungsbedingungen


----------

